# Kernel 3.2.x - Mei driver

## cel11

Hi,

As the gentoo-sources for 3.1.6 kernel are removed from the portage tree I'd like to update my kernel to 3.2.1. 

I'm using the menuconfig script, but I can't find the mei driver anymore. It used to be here: "Device drivers -> Staging drivers ->Intel Management Engine Interface (Intel MEI)". 

Any idea what I'm doing wrong here?

lspci -k snippet: current kernel:

```

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0446

   Kernel driver in use: mei

   Kernel modules: mei

```

thanks for your help,

cel

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> As the gentoo-sources for 3.1.6 kernel are removed from the portage tree I'd like to update my kernel to 3.2.1. 

 

just in case you are interested, you can find all deleted ebuilds for gentoo-sources here :

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/?hideattic=0

 *Quote:*   

> Any idea what I'm doing wrong here?

 

it depends on WATCHDOG core now, if you enable it does MEI show up ?

cheers

----------

## cel11

Hi,

thanks for your help!

I enabled "Device drivers -> Watchdog Timer Support -> Watchdog Timer Driver Core". Is that the right one?

Unfortunately MEI didn't show up  :Sad: 

----------

## Gusar

From my kernel config:

```
  Depends on: STAGING [=y] && X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y] && WATCHDOG_CORE [=y]
```

Do you have "experimental" (Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers) activated?

----------

## Jaglover

Hit / when in menuconfig to search for MEI, you'll see all dependencies.

----------

## cel11

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hit / when in menuconfig to search for MEI, you'll see all dependencies.
> 
> 

 

That's cool, didn't know that  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have "experimental" (Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers) activated?
> 
> 

 

Yea, all dependencies are fullfilled :-/

lspci -k still shows:

```

...

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0446

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0446

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

...

```

----------

## gringo

ok, i tried this with current git, i have NOT bulld/tested it :

edit drivers/staging/mei/kconfig and remove the watchdog dep.

does mei show up now ?

cheers

----------

## cel11

Ahhh! I'm stupid   :Shocked: 

Having enabled the watchdog core driver I didn't enable the mei driver itself :-S

Well, that was dumb  :Sad: 

But hey, now everything works fine! Thanks for all your help!   :Wink: 

cel

----------

